# So why did I not know that Playon works with the 922?



## RasputinAXP

I just bought PlayOn so I could stream a variety of stuff (mostly Hulu) to my AppleTV, and when goofing around with the 922 tonight I hit Home Media.

Well, there's the PlayOn server and the wife says "Wait, that works with the Dish box?"

I stared blankly at the screen and said "huh. Dunno. Haven't tried. Let's see..."

And presto-perfecto, not only does Hulu and Amazon Instant Video work on the 922 with PlayOn, but we get thumbnails for the titles, too. Unreal. WHY DID I NOT KNOW THIS SOONER?!

http://www.playon.tv/po/buy/ if anyone else is interested. Lifetime license for $50 instead of $80 right now.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

That's great to know. Thanks for the information!



RasputinAXP said:


> I just bought PlayOn so I could stream a variety of stuff (mostly Hulu) to my AppleTV, and when goofing around with the 922 tonight I hit Home Media.
> 
> Well, there's the PlayOn server and the wife says "Wait, that works with the Dish box?"
> 
> I stared blankly at the screen and said "huh. Dunno. Haven't tried. Let's see..."
> 
> And presto-perfecto, not only does Hulu and Amazon Instant Video work on the 922 with PlayOn, but we get thumbnails for the titles, too. Unreal. WHY DID I NOT KNOW THIS SOONER?!
> 
> http://www.playon.tv/po/buy/ if anyone else is interested. Lifetime license for $50 instead of $80 right now.


----------



## SayWhat?

RasputinAXP said:


> *Lifetime* license for $50 instead of $80 right now.


Mine or theirs?

If they go belly-up before I die, do I get a refund?


----------



## RasputinAXP

Theirs, I'd assume. It's already the best $50 I've spent on non-Skyrim software in the last 12 months.


----------



## BobaBird

I'm not familiar with the service. You paid the license then discovered it is already on the 922, or is it you need to pay the license to use it?


----------



## SayWhat?

You pay a license fee to use the streaming service through a PC, Boxee, Roku or other device. He just discovered that the 922 is one of those usable devices.


----------



## satcrazy

A friend has playlater and loves it. [ with his roku]

He uses it with netflix.

cheers


----------



## MCHuf

Pretty nice that you've been able to find a way to stream video through a VIP922 when Dish has pretty much given up on doing that.


----------



## lownote2

Wow... I'll have to check on mine. Funny thing is the 922 isn't listed on the site as a playable device. (or if it is, I missed it.)


----------



## lownote2

Oops. My mistake, I caught it myself. 922 isn't a playable device, but will read it through your network if you have the device.


----------

